# Brighton Invert Show



## HeartBum

Hi, I'm still alive. Just been busy with work, hobbies and a new partner! 

Anyone going to the Brighton Invert show on Sunday?


----------



## DuneElliot

Yup, I am...and dragging along my sister

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## HeartBum

DuneElliot said:


> Yup, I am...and dragging along my sister


Yay! I’m so excited to actually be around other keepers. Will be the first time since I got into this.


----------



## DuneElliot

HeartBum said:


> Yay! I’m so excited to actually be around other keepers. Will be the first time since I got into this.


Looking for anything in particular?


----------

